# Susceptible?



## fanny35 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

J'ai démissionné (en période d'essai) il y a quelques temps, car les PE manquaient de respect (selon moi):
Message tôt le matin pendant mes congés pour quelque chose qui pouvait attendre, ne respectaient pas certains termes du contrat et (ce qui a fini par déclencher ma décision)  j'avais vu une annonce de ce PE passer, alors qu'il m'employait encore, et il n'avait pas eu l'honnêteté de m'en parler....

Bref, je suis peut-être rigide là dessus, mais je préviens lors des entretiens que je suis intraitable sur ma vie privée, mon domicile, et l'honnêteté...

Cette semaine, je vais au RPE, et la personne qui nous accueille me demande ce qu'il s'est passé car elle a appris que j'avais démissionné.
Je ne rentre pas dans les détails et dis juste que les PE et moi n'avions pas les mêmes points de vue, d'où ma décision.
Et là, elle me dit: "il a trouvé quelqu'un, mais bon ça fait 2 fois, le pauvre"...
J'ai eu un peu l'impression d'être la vilaine de l'histoire.

Et puis si ça fait 2 fois qu'il perd son AM, à qui la faute?...
Bref je n'ai pas aimé "le pauvre"....
Suis-je susceptible? (Je sais que j'ai un sale caractère )


----------



## Tata50 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J aurais répondu : vu son comportement je ne le plains pas ! 
Elle le plaint car elle n a que sa version détaillée de l histoire. 😇😇
On se doute bien qu il a dit que son comportement était irréprochable. 
Bonne journée


----------



## zelande (9 Décembre 2022)

La personne du RPE n'ayant que la version du PE, ce dernier n'a surement pas expliqué ( ou compris), le souci réel, donc, oui, il se place en victime.
Perso, sans entrer dans les détails, j'aurais tout de même parlé des difficultés rencontrées avec ces parents. Car d'une part, cela protège votre réputation, et d'autre part, si l'occasion se représente, cela peut permettre au RPE de "recadrer" les parents qui abusent


----------



## fanny35 (9 Décembre 2022)

J'en reparlerai avec elle, car cela m'embête...
J'essaie toujours de rester neutre et de ne pas jeter la pierre, mais effectivement il y a ma réputation.
Et j'attendais une neutralité du côté du RPE aussi, mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas...
D'autant plus que s'il a perdu 2 AM en peu de temps, il y a peut-être matière à se questionner...


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Je pense que ça voulait dire: "Le pauvre, l'enfant doit se réhabituer plusieurs fois à une nouvelle personne." Point. 
Pour moi il n'y a pas de sous entendu que ce serait de ta faute peu ou prou. 

J'aurais sans doute seulement répondu "Mince, en effet, une autre personne avant moi n'avait déjà pas pu s'harmoniser aux PE? Espérons qu'ils trouvent un moyen de pérenniser un accueil dans l’intérêt de leur bébé." 

Car au fond, quand on exerce dans le milieu de la petite enfance, quelque soit son statut, notre principale objectif est l’intérêt de l'enfant, peu importe comment n'est ce pas?

Toi même en démissionnant tu ne t'es pas seulement protégée toi mais également ta famille, tes autres accueillis *ainsi que ce bébé là qui aurait bien plus souffert d'être au milieu d'une relation conflictuelle*, et tu as eut l'intelligence de le faire avant que ce bébé ne s'attache trop à toi et ton mode d'accueil.

Espérons pour ce petit que ses Parents sauront mieux choisir la personne qu'il embaucheront: une personne en phase avec leur besoin mais AUSSI qu'ils soient eux en capacité de respecter les besoins de leur AM. 
Espérons, puisque ça fait déjà 2 fois, qu'ils aient pris leçon et sauront se remettre en question.

Dans une relation on est toujours minimum 2 personnes donc pour que la relation se passe bien il faut que tout le monde y mette du sien alors que si un seul ne joue pas le jeu la relation se tend immanquablement.

Je ne pense pas que tu sois susceptible mais peut être t'es tu sentie un peu fragilisée par cette vilaine expérience car si tu as signé c'est bien que tu pensais que ça irait. Or, leur attitude t'a poussé à prendre une décision qui n'est JAMAIS facile. Courageusement tu l'as prise mais il reste toujours au fond de soi un sentiment d’échec, ne serait ce que celui de n'avoir pas vu avant de s'engager que ce n'était pas une bonne idée. Un petit sentiment de culpabilité de n'avoir pas vu avant? Sincèrement je pense que quand tu auras toi même tout à fait digéré cette histoire tu n'entendras plus ce sous entendu ;-)


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Je pense aussi que Zelande a raison. Demander au RPE si tu pourrais l'appeler durant une sieste (pour ne pas discuter de ça en présence des oreilles des accueillis) car tu as besoin d'en parler en effet.
En parler avec le RPE permettra aussi au RPE d'avoir les 2 versions et s'il se doit de rester neutre, impartial, il pourra tout de même aider les PE à réaliser que certaines attitudes n'ont pas lieux d'être.
Bien sur, pour peu que le PE ait en prime raconter à sa sauce (qui est rarement surtout eu début où on est frustré d'avoir été "viré") le RPE ne peut pas deviner l'envers du décors. Donc oui reste modérée dans tes propos, ne jette pas trop la pierre mais ne rien en dire du tout...


----------



## Marine35 (9 Décembre 2022)

Voilà une des raisons, le manque de neutralité et une tendance à se positionner du côté du p-e, pour laquelle je prends mes distances avec le rpe. L’animatrice agit comme si le p-e est une victime alors que ça devrait l’interpeller qu’il y ait déjà 3 AM en quelques mois !


----------



## Chouchou301 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors moi j'aurai répondu au RPE qu'ils doivent rester neutres, que cela ne les concerne pas, qu'ils n'ont que la version du PE (qui s'est certainement victimisé+++) et que si ils en sont à la 3ème assmat, ils devraient peut-être se poser des questions sur leur comportement...
Je ne m'étalerai pas plus sur le sujet, le contrat est terminé. (contrat qui ne concernait que l'assmat et les PE, pas le RPE)


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

Chouchou301 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Alors moi j'aurai répondu au RPE qu'ils doivent rester neutres, que cela ne les concerne pas, qu'ils n'ont que la version du PE (qui s'est certainement victimisé+++) et que si ils en sont à la 3ème assmat, ils devraient peut-être se poser des questions sur leur comportement...
> Je ne m'étalerai pas plus sur le sujet, le contrat est terminé.


j'aurais répondu sensiblement la même chose...
simplement qu'ils doivent se remettre en question car 3 am en peu temps c'est qu'il y a un soucis de comportement et de respect a revoir


----------



## fanny35 (9 Décembre 2022)

Merci pour vos messages.

J'ai eu des expériences peu sympathiques depuis que j'ai commencé , et effectivement, ce n'est pas facile de démissionner, et je me remet toujours en question... J'ai aussi de la peine pour l'enfant, avec qui cela se passait très bien.
La 1ere fois que j'ai arrêté un contrat, j'avais tenu 9 mois avant de craquer,
d'autant plus que la maman jouait très bien sur mon peu de confiance en moi (je débutais).

Entre temps, j'ai eu d'autres contrats avec des PE supers et qui m'ont redonné confiance en moi.
Donc maintenant, si un PE ne veut pas discuter, essaie de m'imposer sa façon de faire ou ne me respecte pas, j'arrête.

Je verrai bien si la personne du RPE m'en reparle, je clarifierai les choses en lui disant qu'elle n'a que le point de vue des parents...
sinon, je vais laisser et passer à autre chose.

Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## fanny35 (9 Décembre 2022)

Effectivement, j'aurais dû dire à la personne "de rester neutre" mais je n'ai pas eu le temps et la réactivité pour réagir à ce moment là...


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Encore un PE qui se rend au RAM pour se plaindre et la ramette qui rentre dans son jeu alors qu'elle devrait rester NEUTRE !!! sur le coup vous n'avez pas quoi su répondre je pense que j'aurais été comme vous il me faut toujours un délai pour réagir mais après je suis intraitable ... alors je remets les points sur les "i" à cette ramette et lui dit ce qu'il s'est passé mais que vous ne pouvez pas la laisser penser que vous êtes une mauvaise ass mat ou quoi que ce soit dans ce genre que va-t-elle raconter à de futurs PE ! vous êtes la 2ème ass mat de ces PE donc il faut plutôt se poser la question de leur côté NON et voir ou se trouve leur problème ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Le RPE n'a pas à savoir ce genre de choses. Je lui aurais répondu que les raisons de ma démission ne regardait que moi.

Non vous n'êtes pas susceptible mais prudente.


----------



## Louanne (10 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, si vous revoyez cette personne : " excusez-moi mais je repense à ce que vous m'avez dit la dernière fois sur mes anciens employeurs, c'est effectivement dommage pour l'enfant, mais il faut que ces employeurs se posent les bonnes questions, s'ils sont obligés de changer encore d'ass mat' il y a une raison, et le respect mutuel en fait parti. Ils sont employeurs oui, mais ils ont des obligations, dont celle de respecter son employé, sinon ça ne peut pas fonctionner."


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Décembre 2022)

Effectivement, pas facile de bien répondre sur l'instant T, et après on ressasse l'histoire sur ce que l'on aurait pu dire... Ne vous inquiétez pas, c'était sans doute une simple expression maladroite, d'empathie avec ce parent et son enfant, et en aucun cas un jugement personnel sur vous. Ne jamais rien prendre personnellement  C'est aussi très pro de ne pas se justifier à tout va et conserver votre discrétion professionnelle à laquelle on est toute soumise. Pour info, la PMI est soumise au secret professionnel mais pas les RPE...


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Décembre 2022)

Pas besoin de le signaler que le RAM n'est pas soumis à la discrétion ma ramette notait tout dans un carnet ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Décembre 2022)

@MeliMelo, bonjour,  tu as des réponses aux différents sujets très intéressants. 
Ceci dit, sur ce type de post, relations rpe/ass.mat ou pmi/ass.mat,  tes réponses apparaissent comme assez naïves, désolée.
Bien sûr,  que dans certains RPE, il y a jugement et même essai de subordination.

Je sais que tu dėbutes, mais il faut aussi penser que la bienveillance n'est pas toujours au rdv,  cette animatrice n'a pas été professionnelle, car déjà elle n'avait absolument pas à poser la question,  et encore moins à poser un avis  une moue. 

attention , tu ne vois que le bon côté car tu n'as sans doute pas encore été confrontée à des problèmes d'ingérence de la part des RPE ou des pmis. 

bien sûr que le secret pro doit être respecté par le RPE !


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Décembre 2022)

Meli Melo écoute bien tout ce qu'il faut faire pour une bonne ass mat elle en reviendra ...


----------



## MeliMelo (11 Décembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 Alors oui je dirai que j'ai aussi peut-être de la chance car ma PMI et mon RPE, sont vraiment top par chez moi, en tout cas pour le moment. Mais je suis aussi d'accord avec vous, je trouve que cette animatrice n'a pas été pro sur ce coup-là. 

C'est en formation qu'on nous a appris que seule la PMI était soumise au secret professionnel. Nous en tant qu'ass mat, comme les RPE sommes seulement soumis à la discrétion professionnelle, ce qui est sensiblement différent.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Oui, c'est vrai discrétion pro. 

Attention aussi à ce qui ce dit en formation.  Quelquefois les informations sont orientées pour faire des ass.mats sur mesure..


----------

